
Bayes.js: A Small Library for Doing MCMC in the Browser - sdabdoub
http://sumsar.net/blog/2015/12/bayes-js-a-small-library-for-doing-mcmc-in-the-browser/
======
closed
Cool library! I think there are a lot of researchers who are interested in
using bayesian models, but need to see them in action in a very gentle way
first. Implementing a demo in the browser for a bayesian approach you're
trying to sell people on seems like a nice, low energy way to give them a
simple, working example.

